# photo of the day, my wife...



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

We went out to our property to go riding. She rides our 2 big boys once a week. This photo is of Dozer (19.1h = 6 Feet 4 inches to the shoulder) Percheron Draft as he gets saddled up. The wife is NOT that small, they are just that big yes. So, thought this looked funny so wanted to share it! (he is a little dirty and needs about another 300/400lbs)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that horse is huge.

nice pic of your wife


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

can we see more of your wife?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a huge horse also looks healthy. Nice pic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Any pictures of her holding a gun? Or a fish?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is a big horse! What kind of animal is that getting the saddle put on it?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Geeese thats huge.

Wife is nice too.
Hard to say if you captured her best side.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hell,
I would ride them as well man....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You are using a draft horse as a riding horse?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> You are using a draft horse as a riding horse?:laugh:


Might as well. It's not like a person is anything to them and since it's not the 1800's I'm doubting he's using them to plow any fields.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Any pictures of her holding a gun? Or a fish?


I posted three in the chicks with guns thread.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

No no. That can't be. I swear you just editted pictures lucky i copied the first one










i swear these ice cream bindges have gotta stop 06


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Very nice! Id like to see her try to get on it. (the horse)


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Very nice! Id like to see her try to get on it. (the horse):laugh:


itd be called a Camel by the end of it.









Someone call Peta before she decided to try it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Very nice! Id like to see her try to get on it. (the horse):laugh:


itd be called a Camel by the end of it.









Someone call Peta before she decided to try it.
[/quote]

you are just ruining this thread


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

ICEE said:


> Very nice! Id like to see her try to get on it. (the horse):laugh:


itd be called a Camel by the end of it.









Someone call Peta before she decided to try it.
[/quote]

you are just ruining this thread








[/quote]

Yea!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 i believe you once said something about carving something up for thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t 06, that is a f*cking huge horse!!

mind if i ask what type?

my moms side of the family have always been, and still are cowboys, so ive been raised around horses my whole life and f*ckin love them. my favourite, although not exactly bred for riding, are clydesdales (sp?).


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

That's one powerful looking beastie!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

it's pretty cold out for a trail ride isn't it?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick G said:


> 06 i believe you once said something about carving something up for thanksgiving dinner.


That Horse could feed all of Nebraska!!!!








to MEGA HORSE!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

huge fuckin horse and hell wife doesnt look to bad either


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Your wife is hot.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nevermind said:


> Your wife is hot.


I don't mean to derail from your horse thread but your wife looks hot from the rear...frontsie pics?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Edit: Never mind, I've answered my own stupid question!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

06 I've said it before. Your wife is hot. I could care less about horses.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah...What kind of horse is that? Its not a Clydesdale is it?
That does not look real.

how tallk is your wife?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Did that thing get into some nuclear waste or something?!?! It's huge!
Oh, and that horse is cool too.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> Woah...What kind of horse is that? Its not a Clydesdale is it?
> That does not look real.
> 
> how tallk is your wife?


please see above reply too puffs ?'s.

as for the weather (fish guy) I retreat to Miami where we have a TQ and reman. facility.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

C6 my sister has a Percheron also. She runs a riding stable so I dont need to own a horse I jsut use hers. My favorite is a barrel horse she has there. She is freekin quick!!!!!!!! Here is a link that has a picture of him with my nephew Dillion on him. I think he is around 17-18 hands tall. www.saltforkstables.com/meetourhorses.html 
Sorry I dont know how to insert the link so it will work...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

link doesnt work


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> C6 my sister has a Percheron also. She runs a riding stable so I dont need to own a horse I jsut use hers. My favorite is a barrel horse she has there. She is freekin quick!!!!!!!! Here is a link that has a picture of him with my nephew Dillion on him. I think he is around 17-18 hands tall. www.saltforkstables.com/meetourhorses.html


unfortunately I got a 404 error.

I would like to see the video, so if you could re-post or correct/edited link it would be much appreachiated


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Its not a video... Just copy and paste and it works. Just some pictures of some of the horses that she has. She has a total of around 30 horses she owns.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Never knew there were more then regular horses and Clydesdale


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Never knew there were more then regular horses and Clydesdale


at one point in time I thought that all P's where reds never knew there where different types then I found this site.

fly on the wall and I know all?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Never knew there were more then regular horses and Clydesdale


at one point in time I thought that all P's where reds never knew there where different types then I found this site.

fly on the wall and I know all?
[/quote]

Fly on the wall and I know all?
whats that mean?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

jmax611 said:


>


yea but you'd bang anything with two legs (not saying much since birds and kangaroos have two legs).
/but thanks for complimenting me on my choice of stock jmax. LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jmax611 said:


>


The horse? That's fucked up.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That critter looks like it would be a rough ride


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sh*t i just realized i had a dream about this horse the other day after seing this thread. think i was trying to kill it with a machine gun or something, but the fokker was just too big and i was like WTF!! and it kept coming after me and what not... damn one scary f*cking horse dude.


----------

